# A Rock Salt shooter!



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Another bloke at the pub story. We have these bloxxx indian mynah birds here. They've become a major pest mainly due to their aggresiveness towards the native birds, and they're totally fearless when it comes to humans. We had a family that would dare each other go into the house and crap everywhere!! . Anyway Mike's dog just had a hip replacement and so has lost his job as chief mynah chaser, leaving Mike with a yard full of mynahs. The obvious solution was a slingshot, but he said he didn't want to aim, he just wanted to chuck some rock salt at them. I wasn't sure if it would work, so I just grapped a set of bands that were already cut, 25x20mm (probablly a bit heavy?) but I was just experimenting anyway. Cut a rock chucker pouch, put an oversized dimple in it, banded it up and it worked like a charm!! From 10 meters with a spread of around feet it easily hit the fence with enough force to hear it ratatatting.

He didn't want anything fancy, just a basic, but basic is getting hard to do, so I ended up with this.

A splitframe of Spotted gum, walnut swell, birdseye red gum cap and a brass lanyard.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

All right -- One for the Home Team! Reasonably good self-restraint with that "sticking with just basic" thing, too (ha,ha)&#8230; An aesthetically nicely-done workhorse.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is a nice one! Should do the job nicely!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweet as! I wouldn't mind salting up a few mynahs myself! That's quite a clever deterrent.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Quality, sure it will make him very happy.


----------

